# APA Mamba



## Tom Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

I shoot an M7 myself and I have set up and shot the longer ATA versions too. They are very smooth draw and a good hard wall to anchor on. Try one and enjoy.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I had a Mamba 7.5. It was an awesome bow. Smooth draw,nice backwall. Wish I'd never sold it!


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

I had a Mamba MX2 and it was AWESOME!!! Grrrrrrreat shooting bows and super fast!!


----------



## 9pt_master (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Where are you located? I have quite a few APAs here that you would be welcome to try out. Plus they have a test drive program now for customers who do not have dealers near them. Check it on the web site, www.apaarchery.com


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Totally forgot about the Test Drive program!!! What a great thing to do, only in Canada my friends !!!


----------



## 9pt_master (Jul 28, 2012)

Im located in Minot, North Dakota. Im not that far from APA, but id have to get a passport and all that just to get there. Where are you located Crashman?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I am in south eastern Ontario, a fair hike to try a bow! Call them up and ask about their test drive program, you really can't loose-if for some reason you don't like it, send it back...for a full refund.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

I own the M7 and enjoying it, I have a short draw 27..5 at 60#, and 405 grain averaging 287 fps. Not bad and smooth for a dual cam. Also a tack driver. You cant go wrong with the try it progam. Also shot the viper witch is very smooth.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 29, 2005)

I have had both an MX-2 and M7 love them both.


----------



## Ken.C (May 13, 2007)

Kirby said:


> I have had both an MX-2 and M7 love them both.


I own and shoot an APA King Cobra. Just a great bow, I really like the accessories on these bows, they are a great hunting bow. The handle is awesome. I have used the teeth to hang it on trees numerous times. I visited their shop last fall and am going next week again. My bow has the carbon coated riser which I like.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 29, 2005)

Ken.C said:


> I own and shoot an APA King Cobra. Just a great bow, I really like the accessories on these bows, they are a great hunting bow. The handle is awesome. I have used the teeth to hang it on trees numerous times. I visited their shop last fall and am going next week again. My bow has the carbon coated riser which I like.


I had always said the handle, fang etc was just a gimmick... I love them all. The fang, handle, and built in bow press all rock. Makes a great bow just that much better.


----------



## 9pt_master (Jul 28, 2012)

I ordered my bow today. It should be here by next Thursday. Thanks for all of your help


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks to all of you guys today I just paid for my new APA Pit Viper.


----------



## Ken.C (May 13, 2007)

Xenomorph said:


> Thanks to all of you guys today I just paid for my new APA Pit Viper.


Well awesome choice. If you are a hunter walikng through the woods you will learn to appreciate their bows really quick.


----------

